# Mount Snow 2-11-2017



## Bostonian (Feb 11, 2017)

*Date:  *2/11/2017
*
Resort:  *Mount Snow, Vermont
*
Conditions:  *Foggy, wet packed sticky snow
*
Report:  *Got a late start today due to the poor road conditions in Massachusetts.   Ended up getting on the mountain at 10am and skied straight to 2pm.  Was very crowded today, and only got limited runs in because of wife's yoga class.  But I made the best of it, since well.  Any skiing is better than no skiing!  Was pretty packed, and the lines for the bluebird were ridiculous.  Overall, was fun and got to ski with family so it was a win in my book!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 11, 2017)

Wait was it really wet? Did it get warm over there?


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 11, 2017)

The third pic kills me....why do people put up with lines like that ?


----------



## Edd (Feb 11, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> The third pic kills me....why do people put up with lines like that ?



My very first thought. I'll be at the bar.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 11, 2017)

The snow was sticky... I think the fog had a lot to do with it... It was soft and carve-able.  

As for the lines, there were lines everywhere, even to get into the bar!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2017)

was there too, crowded but singles lines moved pretty good


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> The third pic kills me....why do people put up with lines like that ?


That is a short line compared to Stratton last Sat. Mount Snow packs em in... I like the mountain but avoid weekends

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2017)

I was there too. If you chose to stand in that Bluebird line you must like lines. The quad running to the same spot on the summit was much shorter and the singles line was almost ski on most of the day. I skied from 9-3:30 to the point of total exhaustion. 

There was 2-3" of light snow that fell Friday night on top of what fell Wed and Thurs. I wouldn't classify the snow as "wet". It was quite nice but there was a lot of frozen snow under the newly fallen stuff. Quite a few scraped off sections in the afternoon but nothing horrible. Trees were nice, especially over on the North Face. Also thought TJ's over by Ego Alley was awesome.

I thought it was a great day!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

That's nothing.  I've seen the line spilling out of the coral multiple times.  The longest I've seen is on the opposite side (the barn side) the singles line going up the hill halfway up that small pitch at the bottom of Canyon :-o

Of course the North Face lift is usually still under a 20 chair wait on those days...:idea:*


----------



## Krikaya (Feb 12, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> The third pic kills me....why do people put up with lines like that ?




I remember when I could only ski weekends. I was so miserable I quit alpine skiing for nordic skiing, snowshoeing, anything to get away from the people acting like sheeple. You couldn't pay me to ski on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks short compared to:

Whistler
Alpine Meadows
Heavenly

This week.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2017)

Was out from 7:30 to 11:30 yesterday - the 7:30 to 8 AM Express for passholders only was great as it got me 3 untracked runs off the Bluebird  in before the day ticket crowd got access to the fresh 2-3"

Lapped the Bluebird with friends for a while then via the singles line. A fortuitous lift ride with the head of my kids race program about 10 where he asked me if I wanted to poach the side of South Bowl which was closed for race training yielded mid morning untracked turns that were fun!

Waited at most 10 minutes in the Bluebird line, usually more like 5 minutes.  The 7 minutes under the bubble and out of the cool, damp mist/fog that was frosting things easily kept me outside longer than if I had been riding the shorter lined Grand Summit - that's the main reason us Mount Snow regulars don't mind the line for the Bluebird, it keeps us warmer for longer and hence outside skiing rather than inside taking a warm up break

17 runs by 11:30 - can't complain, followed by a mid afternoon corner seat up in the Station Taproom made for a fun day!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2017)

I would take the early morning runs and then never go back.

It would take a single digit temp day for me to worry about staying warm.


----------



## SLyardsale (Feb 15, 2017)

On Saturday, skied Bluebird 7:30 until about 8:30 - little to no wait.  Took a couple of rides on Grand Summit - ski-on no line.  Northface for 3-4 laps - ski-on.  Back to Canyon Quad, no more than 5 min. wait.  Grand Summit up to Sunbrook - ski-on.  Lunch break at 11am to 11:30. Repeat until 3pm.  Mt Snow is busy place but you can ski there with nominal lift waits with proper planning even on a Saturday.


----------

